# [USCC] Flashing Other Device's Roms



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried flashing any of the other available roms for other devices on a USCC device? If so what were the results?

Probably the main compatability issues would be with the different carriers baseband.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Has anyone tried flashing any of the other available roms for other devices on a USCC device? If so what were the results?
> 
> Probably the main compatability issues would be with the different carriers baseband.


That's a pretty good way to end up with a soft or possibly hard brick of your phone. AT&T and T-Mobile are GSM banded carriers and Verizon, Sprint, and US Cell are CDMA banded carriers. GSM doesn't work on CDMA and vice versa. The networks are even different between the different GSM and CDMA networks. Also, the development sub-forum is for ROM, kernel, MOD, and related releases only. Moving this to the SGS3 general sub-forum.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

They gotta figure out the ril and once that's done the roms will start being ported

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I can tell you don't do that.... Im having enough trouble on a blind ported liquid jb rom on my phone... So a rom totally made for another carrier will 100 percent not work

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

If I remember right only thing that isn't working compared to sprint and Verizon outs network

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I can tell you don't do that.... Im having enough trouble on a blind ported liquid jb rom on my phone... So a rom totally made for another carrier will 100 percent not work
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


incorrect, try not to make blanket statements when you don't have a relevant answer.

The correct answer is that you can flash roms for Sprint and Verizon (and maybe others but I haven't tried) and they will boot up and work perfectly fine in every way except the radio. That includes voice, data, SMS, MMS, the works. No signal. In other words, yes you can flash it but it isn't useful as a phone. We are working on figuring it out but the progress is slow, nobody with the phone has a lot of experience or time to work on the RIL.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

